# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Авиация на монетах

## Sizif

1)Авиация на монетах
http://www.yourhobby.ru/numizmat/inf..._from=&ucat=3&
http://www.altin-coin.ru/index.php?p=st/interes/09-07
http://www.chervonez.ru/texts/num/35.htm

2)История авиации в монетах - Биплан «Flyer» братьев Райт (США)
http://www.seb.sbrf.ru/news/detail.php?ID=13473

3)История авиации в монетах 2: «Короли» скорости 1930-х годов
http://www.izmaylovo.ru/wiki/num/detail.php?ID=3259

4)Набор из 5-ти серебряных монет «Самолёты 1930-х гг.»
http://www.monetarium.ru/coinsimages...5planesset.doc

5)Монета"100 лет мировой авиации и 70-летие Национального авиационного университета"
http://www.numizmat.com.ua/catalog/coins/?222

6)Коллекция монет "История авиации" Соломоновых островов
http://www.monetarium.ru/shop1/solomonisland.htm 
http://uvelir.info/news/3413/
http://www.pvbsbrf.ru/monet/3494.html

7)Памятная монета "Libelle aeroplane" ("Аэроплан "Libelle") Национальный банк Венгрии (Magyar Nemzeti Bank) 19 января 2007 года выпустил памятную монету "Libelle aeroplane", посвящённую 125-летию со дня рождения Яноша Адорьяна (J&#225;nos Adorj&#225;n) - пионера венгерской авиации. 
http://images.google.ru/imgres?imgur...ages%3Fq%3D%25

8) Памятные монеты "Самолет Ан-140" номиналом 10 и 5 гривень (обращение с 26 апреля 2004 года ).
Монета номиналом 10 гривень изготовлена из серебра, 5 гривень - из нейзильбера.
На аверсе монеты в центре в кругу изображен малый Государственный Герб Украины в окружении аллегорической композиции из солнца, стилизованного крыла, птиц и звезд, что воплощает мечту человечества достичь космических высот, а на реверсе изображен самолет Ан-140. Подробности в пресс-релизе в разделе Публикации и на сайте Национального Банка Украины. 
http://images.google.ru/imgres?imgur...3D%25D0%2590%2

9)Монеты с Ан-2(Украина)
http://images.google.ru/imgres?imgur...5D0%25B8%25D0%

----------


## Д.Срибный

http://www.newzealandmint.com/dsales...ETRACER&cat=4#

----------


## Fidel

Артем Микоян Армения - 2005 г. - серебро 925*, вес – 31,10г. пруф, тираж – 500 шт. 

http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1401/e5/5e0f3433c9fc.jpg

----------


## Darya99

интересная коллекция

----------

